# Au Sable river, 4/29-5/01



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Spent 3 days on the Au Sab, and it was some variable fishing. The walleye bite was really slow, as they seemed very scattered and in a funk. I landed 2, lost 2. Smallies are waking up now, and can be found in the shoreline slack-eddies. Suckers are literally everywhere, and were actively taking minnows and crawlers. A lot are spawning, but there were a bunch in pre-spawn as well.

Steelhead are around in pretty good numbers, however...90% are on gravel. I fished dark water in the vicinity of spawners, and hooked 14. Most of my fish, and the majority period, are dark. There is some chrome around, but even they seemed to be on the rocks. The bed fisherman were hooking the crap out of graveled fish while I was there. I just had no interest in that, but guys were having fun. I landed a double-striped hen that jumped 11 times, and another hen that went airborne 6 times. My best bite was a quick 3-5 flurry in one run, and man were they crushing a 10mm peach bead. I also got fish on blush. Beads were easily my best bait, both under bobbers and drifting. I kept 2 loose hens, and they were full of sucker eggs. I enjoyed being on my favorite river again, as I hadn't been there in a month. I'll be back again next weekend, most likely.


----------



## Michigan Muck Hunter (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm starting to like the 10mm beads no matter what water conditions. I have noticed I am grabbing more takes and fish with them. Good job on the fish, I was in the NE all weekend having fun on some unmentionables and the Ocqueoc.


----------



## concentroutin (Jan 7, 2014)

Nice report and pictures.


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

Awesome report Jon. I am headed up Mother's Day. I am packing my Peach Beads.


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

Always a pleasure reading your reports bud! Good work!


----------



## Bighunther (Jan 28, 2012)

AdamBradley said:


> Always a pleasure reading your reports bud! Good work!



Yeah that! Thanks


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Thanks guys. It took a bit for me to really give 10mm a chance, as I was stuck on 8's for awhile. They are very effective, and peach is a standard go to of course. Blush and clear-orange with or without homemade mottling, are also very good for me. These fish were jam-packed with sucker spawn, and I mean jammed.

PW, bring some crawls that weekend as well my man. I've ALWAYS done well with them that time of year on steel.


----------



## Moon dog (Mar 25, 2016)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Spent 3 days on the Au Sab, and it was some variable fishing. The walleye bite was really slow, as they seemed very scattered and in a funk. I landed 2, lost 2. Smallies are waking up now, and can be found in the shoreline slack-eddies. Suckers are literally everywhere, and were actively taking minnows and crawlers. A lot are spawning, but there were a bunch in pre-spawn as well.
> 
> Steelhead are around in pretty good numbers, however...90% are on gravel. I fished dark water in the vicinity of spawners, and hooked 14. Most of my fish, and the majority period, are dark. There is some chrome around, but even they seemed to be on the rocks. The bed fisherman were hooking the crap out of graveled fish while I was there. I just had no interest in that, but guys were having fun. I landed a double-striped hen that jumped 11 times, and another hen that went airborne 6 times. My best bite was a quick 3-5 flurry in one run, and man were they crushing a 10mm peach bead. I also got fish on blush. Beads were easily my best bait, both under bobbers and drifting. I kept 2 loose hens, and they were full of sucker eggs. I enjoyed being on my favorite river again, as I hadn't been there in a month. I'll be back again next weekend, most likely.


I never fished beads before. Do they just slide on the line above a bare hook? I'm always looking for a way to improve hook up ratio. Thanks in advance!


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

Moon dog said:


> I never fished beads before. Do they just slide on the line above a bare hook? I'm always looking for a way to improve hook up ratio. Thanks in advance!


This should help, I use the bristles from a dollar store BBQ baster brush for my pegs.


----------



## Moon dog (Mar 25, 2016)

357Maximum said:


> This should help, I use the bristles from a dollar store BBQ baster brush for my pegs.


Thank you 357. The video was very informative. It appears as though beads are pinned about 2" above a bare hook. Is that the most effective way to use them. Just a bare hook with a bead??


----------



## DXT Deer Slayer (Nov 14, 2009)

Moon dog said:


> Thank you 357. The video was very informative. It appears as though beads are pinned about 2" above a bare hook. Is that the most effective way to use them. Just a bare hook with a bead??


Yes, just a bare hook with a bead. Go for the Bead Pegz, as they won't knick up your line. I attach my bead to the end of my leader, bite off both bead peg ends, and slide it down a few inches to make sure I haven't frayed anything, then tie my hook on below where I bit the pegs off. Hook should be an index/middle finger away from bead.

Done well with 10 mm in a variety of colors in all water conditions this year. Egg flies work, and so do beads!


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

I have been using beads a lot this year. Question for you guys, it seems my hook up to landing ratio is pretty poor when using beads under a bobber. I have tried moving the bead up and down my line. Is there a special technique when setting the hook or what?


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

jmaddog8807 said:


> I have been using beads a lot this year. Question for you guys, it seems my hook up to landing ratio is pretty poor when using beads under a bobber. I have tried moving the bead up and down my line. Is there a special technique when setting the hook or what?


It seems to be dependent upon the activity of the fish. When they're taking it aggressively, they seem to be hooked well. If they're finicky, you lose more to hook pulls.


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

ausable_steelhead said:


> It seems to be dependent upon the activity of the fish. When they're taking it aggressively, they seem to be hooked well. If they're finicky, you lose more to hook pulls.


Makes sense. Thanks.


----------

